# 3/4 rigid



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

If working space is a factor consider a coupling in the middle, otherwise measure, cut, thread as usual


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Measure twice, cut once. With rigid conduit you always have to take into consideration the ability to spin a piece of pipe on. If you don't plan it out you may be stuck awkwardly trying to install one little section, or else putting in a 3-piece coupling (Ericson). Not a huge deal but it's generally preferred to avoid those if reasonably possible.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Make sure you know the routing of the conduit from start to finish before starting.


----------



## raygoat (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, how about making sure my holes are laid out good so my pipe is straight?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Either measure both walls and lay out the holes, or drill one hole, stick pipe thru to other side, eyeball it straight and mark around the end for the other hole


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Make sure to hold the drill straight too its not gonna want to go thru **** eyed holes


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

raygoat said:


> Thanks guys, how about making sure my holes are laid out good so my pipe is straight?


If it's a block wall it's easy to get the hole in the right spot on either side. Just make your measurement on one side, count bricks, go to the other side, find your brick and make the other mark.

If you roto hammer all the way through from one side it's easy to make your hole crooked, plus you might blow out a big chunk of rock from the backside of the brick. In some places that might not matter, but if it's in plain view you might rather drill a hole from both sides.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

raygoat said:


> Thanks guys, how about making sure my holes are laid out good so my pipe is straight?


This is part of being an electrician. You should know this stuff. It jives me when people get on here and ask how to do simple chit like this. Its called a tape measure and it doesn't lie.


----------



## raygoat (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm just seeking out tips and different techniques of doing things so I can find the way I like doing things and it being correct. Also in a speedy manner, thanks. I'm just under a year total in the trade, and missed a few months recently due to surgery so I'm still learning.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Measure twice, cut once. With rigid conduit you always have to take into consideration the ability to spin a piece of pipe on. If you don't plan it out you may be stuck awkwardly trying to install one little section, or else putting in a 3-piece coupling (Ericson). Not a huge deal but it's generally preferred to avoid those if reasonably possible.


Using a erricson is a huge deal to some people.. one job I was on everyone called them Barry's because the foreman, Barry, had 1 or 2 in every run he did.. you would have thought he was using blue boxes and lamp cord the way people talked about his work lol


----------



## raygoat (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah if guys on jobs use them they catch crap, but for the most part as long as the job gets done ya know.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Running rigid for receptacles in block walls has to be one of the hardest installs our trade has to do..

When it is done right.. it is really a work of are... when done wrong... it is a lifetime embarrassment to our trade...

Some guys just have the install process down to a fine science and it shows...:thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Using a erricson is a huge deal to some people.. one job I was on everyone called them Barry's because the foreman, Barry, had 1 or 2 in every run he did.. you would have thought he was using blue boxes and lamp cord the way people talked about his work lol


Yeah I steer clear of them if possible but if avoiding one is going to make me take twice as long to run the conduit then it's not worth doing. The wire won't care.


----------



## raygoat (Feb 3, 2013)

I hear ya, thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## AcaciaStrain (Feb 28, 2010)

1. Plan your route from start to finish
2. Use your tape measure (forget everything anyone has ever told you about just eyeballing, it works on emt sometimes but ridgid is just what its named)
3. Put all your supports up before. 

There is nothing quite like putting a puzzle together of pipe and having it fit perfectly. Love doing Ridgid and it will improve your emt piping as well.
Good Luck


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I saw one guy's pipe run in a garage on a small gas plant.. 24x24 garage, and a 8' room on the side for an air compressor... Lighting panel on one wall and everything surface... I counted, and recounted the unions he used for the POWER conduit runs (lights, switches and receptacles) and one control run to the Air Compressor.. 53 unions!! He had 2 conduits coming up out of the panel, with a tee on each one, and unioned together...That one always sticks in my head as one of the worst ones.. What a mess!!
That or the guy that use 3 couplings in a 12" offset saying he had to spin the pipe together as it went up the side of a tower.. I said "You used a myers hub at the bottom! Why not bend it on the ground and lift it up with a rope?" He had no answer....


----------



## raygoat (Feb 3, 2013)

A little late, but thanks guys. Been having problems with the internet.


----------

